# BMW 1er Auto Stop Start turns off aftermarket radio



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Just had a customer in with a BMW 1series:

Fitted a KIV-700, KCA-BT300, Hifonics HFi4.2c (Audiodesign.de not Maxxsonics) and a Sony amp to drive a sub. We also fitted CTSBM005 and CTRBM001 leads, to give him steering wheel control and keep his parking sensors working. Connects 2,Car Audio integration specialists

Sonically the customer is delighted with the results, however whenever he stops the car the Auto Stop Start shuts the engine down, this in turn switches off the radio-which then has to be turned on manually when the car starts again-bit of a PITA!

Anyone got a fix for this-other than wiring the radio in permanently?


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

I have no fix, but I would like to point out technology like this is one of those things that will kill car audio.

That said, you're just gonna have to probe around for a switched wire that doesn't die when the engine is killed. Given the huge amount of it thats likely on data, you may have a hard time. I'd be checking the ignition harness first.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow never knew parking sensors were wired into the OEM headunit..


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

im sure there is something that doesnt turn off when the car stops.

i know nothing about the start stop feature, but what happens to your ac?

i think i would rather just waste the extra gas man


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

let me make sure I have this correct. 
he wants to be able to listen to the radio when he shuts off the car most cars have it now a days. it will play untill the door is opened. and your wanting to keep it like it was when it was stock.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys.

Were short on time on Sat (he had to drop his missus off for a hen do) so didn't try and find any other lives, will try that, if not it's looking like the unit onto perm with a kill switch


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

I highly doubt everything shuts down. I'm sure the ignition wires are still powered, but they are ribbon harnesses. Check at the fusebox behind the glovebox, see if you can find an ignition/accessory source that's on when the engine is shut down, the car is still "on"


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Had another pop at it today, engineer found another ign live that stayed live under cranking-hooked the radio up to it and FAIL! Seems that once you crank the car the voltage drop is too high to keep the radio on

Customer had to get to work so coming back next week, gonna try a cap and if that fails looks like it's going onto perm live with a kill switch


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

deesz said:


> let me make sure I have this correct.
> he wants to be able to listen to the radio when he shuts off the car most cars have it now a days. it will play untill the door is opened. and your wanting to keep it like it was when it was stock.


No, he wants the radio not to shut off when the ecomentalist "auto stop start" re-starts the car after stopping the negine in traffic.

So he's driving along, stops in traffic, engine shuts off, radio keeps playing until he depresses clutch and then the car re-starts. When the car re-starts the radio then shuts down and has to be switched on by hand-royal PITA


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

You could hook the door trigger and ignition to a latched relay this way the radio will stay oni till the door is open


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^ how if it's the voltage drop when the vehicle re-starts that seems to be causing the issue?


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

so if you hook it directly to the battery the voltage drops enough to turn off everything?
sounds like the battery needs to be replaced.
if you hook it directly to the battery and it stays on then create a latched relay so when you switch the ignition it turns on the latched relay going directly to 12v then the only way to unlatch the relay is for the door to be opened.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Will that work on this car? CAN BUS system does everything!! I'm pretty sure the door switches are on the CAN circuit?!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Bump!

We've just tried:

Wiring the stereo direct to the battery and putting a kill switch in, so the radio is wired in permanently until the switch is flicked-still doesn't work! As soon as the car cranks the stereo cuts out.

Just going to measure battery voltage under crank conditions-hopefully it's a knackered batttery-any other ideas?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd install a tiny agm batt with a diode used as a "check valve" to create a "UPS" for the H-U. The diode would prevent the secondary batt from going low, during cranking....but would let the vehicle's charge system to do it's work, when then engine is running.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

deesz said:


> let me make sure I have this correct.
> he wants to be able to listen to the radio when he shuts off the car most cars have it now a days. it will play untill the door is opened. and your wanting to keep it like it was when it was stock.





deesz said:


> You could hook the door trigger and ignition to a latched relay this way the radio will stay oni till the door is open





deesz said:


> so if you hook it directly to the battery the voltage drops enough to turn off everything?
> sounds like the battery needs to be replaced.
> if you hook it directly to the battery and it stays on then create a latched relay so when you switch the ignition it turns on the latched relay going directly to 12v then the only way to unlatch the relay is for the door to be opened.


You are missing the point on this one. It is not an issue of keeping the radio going when the individual shuts off the car.

Many new cars have an engine start/stop feature. When sitting in traffic, at a stop sign/light, etc, the engine will turn off to save gas. It has an "instant start" feature, and when you touch the gas (or take foot off brake) it restarts and you drive away. There is no touching of the ignition switch, no opening of doors, nothing going on.



OP - I dont know about where you are at, or about the BMW dealerships, but around me many offer aftermarket radio installs for other vehicles. They often contract out with local shops to put these in, then charge out the bum for the convenience. Anyways, you may see if a dealer tech knows, or see if they do this, and talk to a shop that deals with the 1 series a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like we're going to go with AmitaF's suggestion. Customer needed to get off quickly today so coming back in to check battery over under crank and if battery appears ok we'll go with the 2nd AGM battery and diode


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The Baron Groog said:


> Looks like we're going to go with AmitaF's suggestion. Customer needed to get off quickly today so coming back in to check battery over under crank and if battery appears ok we'll go with the 2nd AGM battery and diode


Please make sure you post pics of it. Understand the concept but would like to know for sure how it works. 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Will do


----------



## alpher (Nov 12, 2011)

Connects2 just released å solution to this! Give them å call


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, thanks! We did find a solution-we fitted a dry cell battery and a diode, so the new battery wouldn't get drained under cranking-worked a treat and cost about £15-£20 for the battery and bits. How much is the Con2 part?


----------



## alpher (Nov 12, 2011)

The Baron Groog said:


> Ah, thanks! We did find a solution-we fitted a dry cell battery and a diode, so the new battery wouldn't get drained under cranking-worked a treat and cost about £15-£20 for the battery and bits. How much is the Con2 part?



Not sure what the Connect2 solution costs, i just noticed it in one of their distributor newsmails a few weeks back....


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

What was the PN? I'll have a word with them-they should have told me this too!


----------



## alpher (Nov 12, 2011)

The Baron Groog said:


> What was the PN? I'll have a word with them-they should have told me this too!


It has to be the CT19BM01


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheers-just spoke to them about it, good cheap solution-they still haven't got it on their site!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys, the wire you need is on the clutch. It is hot when key is in the ignition. I used a constant from the fuse box and spliced into the "key Hot" on the clutch. I do sometimes have a restart shut down on start stop restart but it is only on occasion. If I am in traffic I just shut the start stop off and I am good to go!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheers David, though the battery cured the shut down 100% and the customer has a long journey in traffic so needs the stop start-recons it saves him a fortune.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> Cheers David, though the battery cured the shut down 100% and the customer has a long journey in traffic so needs the stop start-recons it saves him a fortune.


Good to hear, I had to search all over to find the wire on the clutch so I want as many 1er owners to know to save them what I went through!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Shout it from the roof tops!


----------



## bensug (Sep 18, 2012)

I have same problem, tried connects2 and they had no idea what i mean't?!!


----------

